# Marmorkrebs/Self cloning marble crayfish?



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with these?
I'm not looking for warnings of population booms or dangers of releasing them(I'v already read what I could find) but I can't actually find too much information on them despite how popular they are/were supposed to be.

I've heard they eat plants, which is a bummer as I was planning to put one in my 20long where most of my plants are. If I have to I can move my plants tonight and decide what's "edible" or what I'd risk losing to keep in there..
Would this be an issue if the cray was well fed otherwise, or are they like most fish where they'll just keep eating and eating?

also, any advice on snails(MTS and Apple) is welcome/appreciated.


----------

